# Mr. Jones review



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

'Mr. Jones' review: the cabin-in-the-woods horror flick takes a mindtrip detour



> That's when they discover a set of elaborate, creepy scarecrows (some genuinely unsettling work courtesy of *Pumpkinrot*) in the middle of the nearby woods.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Yay for Pumpkinrot!!! That is so beyond awesome! That couldn't happen to a nicer, more talented guy, I am so stoked and will go to see the movie, just as a bow to such a great talent. I love Pumpkinrot, he is the one who introduced me to Hauntforum through his rocking website. And he is super nice and very cool in the flesh too.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That's pretty cool for Pumpkinrot.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Ya... what Pumpkin5 said. Seriously though, way to go Pumpkinrot. Your amazing work is most definitely film quality and will absolutely be a great addition to any horror movie that's smart and lucky enough to get you! Kudos.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I did manage to go to the premier on opening night at the Tribeca Film Festival. The critics are pretty much dead on as far as the direction. It did have an original storyline but the filming techiques were not. The film defintely features Pumpkinrot's talent. They treat it more as art than Halloween props. The fact that he made all those scarecrows in a month is amazing! They do have alot of great shots and any PumpkinRot fan will get their fix. When the main characters break into Mr.Jones house I kept thinking thats probably what Pumpkinrot's basement looks like!

He really did an amazing Job...Well Done!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Some of the coolest scarecrows I've ever seen. Fantastic that they are used in a movie. 

Congratulations Pumpkinrot!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

*Mr. Jones movie*

Has anyone seen the movie Mr. Jones, starring the works of Pumpkin Rot. I just rented it on Amazon last night and found it quite creepy. Seeing Pumpkin Rot's creations was the highlight of course, but the movie wasn't bad either. I thought it bogged down a little at the end, but still enjoyed it. Anyone else?


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I saw that it was available, so it was on my "to-do list" for this weekend. Thanks for the review. I definitely want to see Rot's scarecrows on the somewhat-big screen!


----------

